# [Solved] rdesktop and vista... Problem

## cgmd

Hi, All...

I've used rdesktop to connect with my xp machines for quite a while, but have replaced one of those machines with a vista machine and rdesktop no longer works...  :Sad: 

I enabled RDP in the vista machine as described here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/turn-on-remote-desktop-in-windows-vista/

When I attempt to connect, I get:

```

** (tsclient:9255): WARNING **: 

WARNING: Not compiled with sound support

Autoselected keyboard map en-us

ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer
```

Am I overlooking something? My rdesktop version is: net-misc/rdesktop-1.6.0

Thanks!

----------

## Hu

Can you RDP to the Vista machine from one of the Windows XP machines, preferably one that has not picked up the new mstsc?  If I recall correctly, Vista introduced some new security features to the RDP implementation, and it may be reacting badly to clients which do not understand those features.  If that produces no leads, check the event log on the Vista system.  Windows error messages generally are not very good, but it might give you a hint.

----------

## cgmd

Hu...

Thanks, you were right on!

Clearing the vista security layer from SSL to RDP permits my gentoo machine to access it...

Just wondering, now, if that machine is as secure as it should be?   :Confused: 

----------

## samo

How did you change the setting from SSL to RDP?

----------

## cgmd

 *samo wrote:*   

> How did you change the setting from SSL to RDP?

 

The following link explains how to edit the "Group Policy Object" and increase your vista security level: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6166676.html

Figure "E" in that link depicts the dialogue for choosing your desired security layer. 

I opted for "RDP"... Then ran gpupdate.exe, as instructed, and it worked!

Hope that helps!  :Wink: 

----------

## samo

gpedit.msc was not found.[/b]

----------

## minor_prophets

equery said this file doesn't belong to any packages.  Guess its getting the rm -r treatment.    :Wink: 

----------

## cgmd

I simply entered gpedit.msc in my vista "run" dialog box, and the group policy editor opened up for me...   :Confused: 

----------

## samo

Also the "run" dialog doesn't find the program. But I think it's not a linux issue. I will google around a little bit.

----------

## cgmd

 *samo wrote:*   

> Also the "run" dialog doesn't find the program. But I think it's not a linux issue. I will google around a little bit.

 

The information in the referenced link (I provided above) implies that the new FIPS grade security for vista can only be applied if the host machine is running: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows Server 2003 SP1 and above  	
> 
> Windows Vista Business Editions 	Windows XP + RDP 6.0 client*
> ...

 

That, perhaps, has some implication for your inability to find "gpedit.msc"? This is something I definitely know nothing about, but, maybe another forum user could add some information in that regard.

In any event, yes, it's a vista problem, not a problem with Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## minor_prophets

I was pulling you leg.  :Sad: 

----------

